# Restoration 1977 Rabbit



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

Off to the paint shop








Well I have had them for awhile and just unpacked them tonight.
A few pics for you , can't wait to put them on the 77
































I had to post , brakets forget those ! I want it back from the shop.


































I really hope it will come out very close to this hot hatch


----------



## munkmaster (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (EvoVEnto)*

keep us updated...
it looks like it should come out good


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (munkmaster)*

Wow, Mike. Looking good. Keep us posted.
isaac


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (EvoVEnto)*









WOW!








Those are my favorite wheels of all time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I love the one you are trying to emulate. Is yours going to be black?
Got some questions. Are you going to keep the side markers? Just noticed you hadn't filled them in yet and the black car has no side markers.
I actually like the side markers on the pre Westmoreland Rabbits. 
Didn't the German versions come with side markers? I've noticed most of the ones I see in Europe these days have them shaved.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (CarLuvrSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Those are my favorite wheels of all time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​
i concur
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (VW TANK)*

what color are you going to paint it? Black?


----------



## Palilla (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (16th valve)*

gonna look good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (Palilla)*

My mom's got those rims on her Passat Wagon!







BBS rims are gorgeous!


----------



## Chad Anderson (Nov 28, 1999)

*Re: Restoration 1977 Rabbit (EvoVEnto)*

I'm about 8-9 months behind you on your project...looks like it's going to be really sweet!
That black Mk1 is beautiful!....can't imagine driving it, though


----------

